# How to get Now Store coupons ? started on 10 June 2011



## calvinfan (Jun 11, 2011)

How to get Now Store coupons ?

Make video reviews for our puzzles :
When you received our puzzles, you have to make a video and update it to the youtube channel. 

Then, you can send us your youtube link via email at [email protected] .

We will offer you coupon to your Now Store member account as a reward. 
For those puzzle review videos, we shall choose one and updated it to the puzzle page.

Sample video as below.
DaYan Gem III Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmDHrKwnaeE
Tuttminx Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3IBn46sEjM
DaYan Gem II Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4wCBnsePmk
DaYan Gem I Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYYtaet0ELc
Unboxing of Tuttminx, Gem I & II - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xEiR1bEUW8
DaYan Gem I, II, and III Comparison- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqCRLeIGakg


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 11, 2011)

Isn't that making your prices down while keeping the other seller's price up?


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 11, 2011)

You accused Lightake of being dishonest by offering coupons and store credit to undercut competitors' prices. How is this different?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you guys seriously not see a difference between posting coupons for everybody to simply use, and offering rewards for doing some work?

Calvin, how much are the rewards? And does every review earn them or do you require a certain quality or does only the "winner" review get rewarded?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 11, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> You accused Lightake of being dishonest by offering coupons and store credit to undercut competitors' prices. How is this different?


 Well, in lightake's case, anyone got a discount coupon, it didn't matter about whether or not you made a video review or not, you just entered the code. In this case, you need to make a video review before you get a coupon.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/help/detail.do/ID.75

"You can get up to 10 LT points if you have made a good youtube video. Email our staff via[email protected] including the Youtube link, Your Lightake account, SKU number of the reviewed product. Our staff will check the quality of the video, and will give you LT points depend on the quality of the video."

"You can post text review in our product page. Please give a detailed description about your opinion about the product. After your review, please send an Email to: [email protected], our staff will give you 2 LT points if your review is helpful."


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 11, 2011)

HumanDude said:


> http://www.lightake.com/help/detail.do/ID.75
> 
> "You can get up to 10 LT points if you have made a good youtube video. Email our staff via[email protected] including the Youtube link, Your Lightake account, SKU number of the reviewed product. Our staff will check the quality of the video, and will give you LT points depend on the quality of the video."
> 
> "You can post text review in our product page. Please give a detailed description about your opinion about the product. After your review, please send an Email to: [email protected], our staff will give you 2 LT points if your review is helpful."


 
These are the lightake points, not the coupons, if you go to the lightake thread, you can see all of the coupons they have without needing to do anything.


----------



## calvinfan (Jun 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Do you guys seriously not see a difference between posting coupons for everybody to simply use, and offering rewards for doing some work?
> 
> Calvin, how much are the rewards? And does every review earn them or do you require a certain quality or does only the "winner" review get rewarded?


 
Thanks for your question.
The rewards will be in terms of coupons, the % depends on the quality and content of the video.
Amongst those puzzle review videos, we shall choose the best one or one of the best, and updated it to the puzzle page.


----------



## cpu20 (Jun 28, 2012)

How long could it take to get a respond if you earned a coupon or not?
Or is the coupon rewarded directly to your nowstore profile?


----------

